# Depressed after spay



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I had Delilah spayed on Friday on veterinary advice. She is OK physically, her wound is healing and her colour and temperature are normal. I am concerned about how depressed she is though. She is eating but not with any enthusiasm, she just wants to lay on me and sleep. I have never seen her look so sad. I think she is having a lot of hormonal upheaval, plus she found the whole experience extremely stressful. She was trying to bite the vet at her check up on Saturday, not her usual self at all. I don't know how to help her. Any advice?


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry no advice but just wanted to say hope Delilah feels better soon xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you, it is heart breaking to see her so sad. She did just wag her tail a little bit for the first time, so hopefully she is improving. She cried/screamed/howled for the first day.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww bless her. When bailey was neutered he was really down too, he felt so sorry for himself and was off it for a few days. 
Hopefully as the days go by she will be back to her usual self xx


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahhh poor Delilah, hopefully she'll feel better very soon.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have no advice. But I hope Delilah is feeling herself again soon xoxo.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have noticed this with my girls. First of all, it is a major surgery. The time frame is so short, I think we expect out "pets" to improve so much faster than us people. Anesthesia can take a long time to exit the body completely. I will bet you will start seeing her improve quickly now....just give her a little more time and lots of loving!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if a little Rescue remedy would help her? If she was/is agitated/scared by the upheaval in her life, it may help. Certainly can't hurt.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you considered a chiropractor? Copley and Kerris chiropractor has told me that often anastesia can really throw a animal (or human) out of allingment. Now all my dogs see him after they go under for any reason and it does help. They always leave the appointment a little more peppy, although it has only been a few times.

I agree with others that it may just be the hormones/sedative and she will perk up with time, but perhaps she could benefit from a little alignment.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Rescue Remedy is a great idea. She has been given Tramadol because she was so distressed, and I wonder if that is contributing to her depression. It is a long time since i had a bitch spayed, but I have never seen one have such a bad time of it. They were all on their feet by this point.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> Have you considered a chiropractor? Copley and Kerris chiropractor has told me that often anastesia can really throw a animal (or human) out of allingment. Now all my dogs see him after they go under for any reason and it does help. They always leave the appointment a little more peppy, although it has only been a few times.
> 
> I agree with others that it may just be the hormones/sedative and she will perk up with time, but perhaps she could benefit from a little alignment.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would never have thought of that, thank you for the suggestion.
I think it is partly stress and partly hormones. She has never been this far past her threshold before, just a vet trip she could have coped with but it was a lot of scary stuff for her and I was worried and stressed which won't have helped. Her hormones are a mess, she has milk in every teat, so she probably feels like she has lost a litter.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry that she is struggling. I find my Chi's find surgery and anaesthesia much more difficult than my other dogs did. Don't quote me on it but I think Tramadol can make them quite sedate and dopey. Glad that she is well physically and that you are taking such good care of her mental state. I'm sure that she'll be a little better each day. Sending you both good wishes that she improves quickly.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Rescue Remedy is a great idea. She has been given Tramadol because she was so distressed, and I wonder if that is contributing to her depression. It is a long time since i had a bitch spayed, but I have never seen one have such a bad time of it. They were all on their feet by this point.


Could be the Tramadol too drugging her up too much. This happened to my friend's chi and they almost had to take her to the ER


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is a bit brighter this morning. Stood up all by herself and wagged for her breakfast. Only very intermittent squeaking now thank goodness, her cries have been so painful to listen to.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear Delilah wasn't doing well after her spay! I just think all dogs are different. Lola bounced back the next morning while Mimi was so helpless after her spay and she broke my heart for a couple days yiping and crying but every day got better. She may have been groggy from the tramadol too, it makes people drowsy and out of it. I'm happy to read she's doing better today! Wishing her a speedy recovery! Hugs!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How old is she Stella ? was wondering if she's older it may effect her more than a pup bouncing back.Chichi is due to be done soon ,not looking forward to it as she's 5 now


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if the tramadol is the 'culprit'? It is stronger than codeine, I believe. Maybe you could ask the vet if you could cut the pill in half for a day or two, then quit.?


----------



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Susan
I always have my girls spayed. they are generally down just for the first couple of days after the anesthesia. They usually bounce back after that and I have trouble keeping them from jumping around which is really important. Make sure you crate her once she starts returning to normal just for her own safety. Mine hate that but I would rather have them miserable for a few days than risk them pulling their stitches out. Lots of love and cuddles and treats don't hurt though!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought I posted this morning, but it didn't go through. It may be the medication, but it may also be the individual dog. Lacy's experience was so traumatizing to me let alone her, that I was dreading Lulu's spay, and absolutely did not want to get her back the same day. Lulu did much, much better than Lacy--I was shocked that the difference! Gidget also did very well. Just like people handle things differently--I think animals do as well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

how is she feeling?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is much better today  It is now day 6 and she is finally acting how I would have expected 2 days after surgery. She is still feeling low (and very grumpy) so no worries about stopping her jumping on things, but she is getting out of bed and walking to the pee pad herself, eating and drinking a normal amount and responding to cuddles.
Michele, she is 3, I don't know if age is relevant at all, but unlike ChiChi she has never had puppies so that could make a difference too.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad to hear she is doing much better, but I hate it took her so long to bounce back.  That's never fun when they aren't 100%.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It has been really stressful Tina. She has just refused her lunch which is so unlike her as she is normally such a little piggy, but I am glad she is eating at all tbh. I won't be happy until she is hoovering up her food again and talking to the other dogs. Right now she wants to be left alone.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a chihuahua, Zarita, who had both knees repaired at age 6. She was SO bad! She laid in her bed, demanding that water, and food, and treats be brought right to the bed. This went on for most of the week, until I thought, enough! I then brought her breakfast and put it where she'd have to get off the bed. The dirty look I got was priceless. I knew she could walk, 'cause she had gotten up and used the pee pad. The message is: she'll get over the anesthetic and the 'trauma' of the spay at her own speed.


----------

